# Found an injured baby pigeon! Help?



## Kel1234 (Apr 5, 2012)

I was walking home and I happened to see this baby pigeon( I think it is anyway ..) sitting on the pavement by a lamp post. It looked as though the feathers on it's head had been ripped off (maybe pecked?) and it's head was bleeding because of that. it also has a bit of blood on it's wing but I cannot see if it's broken. The baby pigeon looks very puffy (?) Especially around it's neck and it is breathing very heavily.I looked around for a nest but I could see one in any trees. There were also no other pigeons around. Every time I step towards the pigeon it jumps at me and tries to peck. I honestly do not know anything about pigeons and I just want to help this one because if I leave it, I feel it will get eaten by cats. I literally just found it about an hour ago. (3:40pm now)

I live in the south-west of England. And it is very cold and rainy today. 

Any ideas on what I should do?? I have attached a picture.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

looks like a woodie, take him in and keep him warm..seems he has been scalped for some reason..I will get a UK member to help with products to use for his wound and what to feed. so check back.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh my goodness, please help him!!

I really hope SpiritWings/or anyone is able to find an experienced pigeon expert/rehabber in UK to help you soon. Please give more information about your location and/or if you are able to transport him to such places (if necessary).

Please put him into a box with towels and keep him warm (heater, hot waterbottle covered with towel, anything you have).. prepare him something to drink (honey, salt, warm water) and dip his beak slightly... don't force him to drink if he don't want to though...

He may be afraid of you, please handle with care. The poor darling! I hope help comes quickly! Please stay tuned to the forum! Good luck!


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Here's some links to advice in the meantime...

How to treat a scalped pigeon - http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/head.htm

Vet care in UK - http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/veterinaryresources.htm
Rehabbers in UK - http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentresinengland.htm

Good luck! Hopefully an expert will see this shortly... and Thank you for caring for the little soul.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

feefo has been PMed, so calm down..lol.. I think it looks worse than it is..a crow may of got ahold of him and scapled him.

keep warm and our member FEEFO will be back to help.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Lol! I see blood and I panic! Thanks for informing Feefo! Phew.. 

Hope Kel1234 update us with the progress..


----------



## Kel1234 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you both for replying. I went back not that long after I found it to try and pick it up and take it back to my house but when I got there it was already dead  Something must of got it because it did not have a head anymore.. D:

I'm so silly! I should of never have left it !  May it rest in peace ): 


Thank you for your help though.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ahhhh, you will know better if there is a next time.. too bad.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Poor baby, fly free and high now.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

I am so sorry. At least it's free of pain now. Thanks for caring though!


----------

